# Steel frame or full bike required



## CarnageAX (21 Jul 2008)

Looking for a classic steel race or touring frame about 58cm either full bike or just frame for the right price.

I am looking to put flight deck shifters and brakes on so converted bikes are favourable.

Get in touch if you have one to sell.

BTW i'm based in the NW of England


----------



## Knight (24 Jul 2008)

I have an absolutely stunning 57cm frame with long top tube, classic Massi frame in Columbus Brain, wonderful filed welds. I think the frame was built in 1992

The forks are very stiff, chromed with vertical straight dropouts

The frame is compliant, providing that ride only steel can give

Here is a pic of it, built with 1993 Record kit (the kit not for sale as it adorns my period 'Nago at the moment)

It's in really excellent condition, not crashed, and only minor scuffs

I live in Plymouth, and if you buy the f and f, my brother will be able to take it to Leeds in a fortnight

Looking for £150, and £10 for the Massi anatomical saddle

Also have ITM Big One seatpin for £10


----------



## crashingscot (25 Jul 2008)

I have a Raliegh 57cm (to centre of top tobe) *frame *cromalloy 4130 handbuilt by Raleigh England, Aqualis Racing (Yellow) in good condition, not sure how old it is but there does not appear to be any corrosion on it. Forks are also good. If you are interested make me an offer. I live in scotland by am up and down the M6 regulary so can drop off if rqd. Not sure of the value.


----------

